# Fishing Report 3/30/2008



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

3/29/2008 Went out to Corsons Inlet on the point with my dad fished out going tide and got skunked. Decided to head over to Beesley Point BL England and fish for about an hour. Didn't get anyhting but a couple of guys were castnetting herring and perch. On one cast I watched one of the guys net three stripers up to 13" in the same throw. And the other guy net a 18" bass right up against the out flow tube.

There here in the G.E area just a matter of a few degrees before it is in full swing.

We were using fresh and frozen clam and fresh caught herring.

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

At least you're gettin out. Thanks for the report Rich.


----------

